# Anyone have any Halfbeaks?



## perineum (Apr 17, 2010)

I am actively looking for some of these fish. I found only 1 at fish store today. I didn't buy it because I have read they are better in schools. I just wanted to know if anybody has any experience with them. I have read they are live bearers with newborn fry being about an inch in length. I am mainly concerned about what type of water is required. Some info I have found says they need brackish water.


----------

